# Instagram Cringe



## RI 360 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm sure all of you have that person in your feed who's disqualified from being a cow due to sheer obscurity, or them actually having some level of sentience but still post things that induce visceral reactions from wincing hard enough for your ancestors to feel, to more mild eye rolling. No thread on KF is intended to be a PA, so it's probably best to censor usernames least you don't want to end up getting doxed yourself. Without further ado:



Spoiler: some "art"


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 13, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Spoiler: some "art"


I can't see the wet spots.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Apr 13, 2017)

doughgirls lol


----------



## Lazuli (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## nip nop king (Apr 13, 2017)

The woman(?) in OP has two asses.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 13, 2017)

nip nop king said:


> The woman(?) in OP has two asses.



Three if you count the one in the front.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Apr 13, 2017)

Ruin said:


> Three if you count the one in the front.


Four, if you count the one on their shoulders.


----------



## Someone else. (Apr 13, 2017)

That is very arousing, but there is much bulk and little condiment.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 13, 2017)

Lazuli said:


> View attachment 204887


Did they fucking shit themselves. Holy shit.



Spoiler


----------



## Lazuli (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 14, 2017)

Suddenly I'm glad I don't have a Instagram


----------



## TheJabroni (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh shit I've been waiting for a thread like this


----------



## Some JERK (Apr 14, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Spoiler: some "art"


That's no moon ... it's a _space station_.


----------



## smallmilk (Apr 14, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


>



This kinda reminds me of the point and click game Downfall


----------



## guillotine (Apr 14, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


>



Show a person these and tell them they're sculptures and see them go from "oh, , neat" to horror when you tell them, actually nah, those creatures are people.

I would rather look at the laziest minimalist art (a sheet of paper on a white wall) than this shit. How do these people (or other seriously shitty artists) make money?



m0rnutz said:


> View attachment 204950



Is "#gypsy" slang for "#homeless"? Speaking of:


----------



## OfficialUnofficial (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm so stoked on this thread.


Spoiler: NSFW



She's honestly like Terryberry Lite to me.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 14, 2017)

guillotine said:


> Show a person these and tell them they're sculptures and see them go from "oh, , neat" to horror when you tell them, actually nah, those creatures are people.
> 
> I would rather look at the laziest minimalist art (a sheet of paper on a white wall) than this shit. How do these people (or other seriously shitty artists) make money?
> 
> ...



What are the fat women covered in? It's like they've been floured for the fryer.

#Dreadjourney. Why is everything repulsive weirdos do a journey these days? It's just horrifically matted hair. She looks so dirty.

The first girl would be pretty if she didn't look like horned hipster trash.


----------



## purrings (Apr 15, 2017)

Lazuli said:


> View attachment 204887



You hate him... 
...so you tattoo his name on your skin.


----------



## paint huffing shaman (Nov 8, 2020)

not really one person but the general demener of peopl e who spend to much tim eon insta and other social media to much makes me cringe.its hard to describe but its almost like they have to view everything threw the lens of the way to fit it into an insta post,they just cant hang out like a normla person they have to take some gay pics and constantly live like they are insta famous,its really gay,and also ther "humor" of social media addits.u know thoese cringe unfunny twitter resposes and shit where the most unfunny people try there best to be comideans.well ive started noticing this taking place with people irl.its weird its like they have been programed by the social media.also its just not funny its lame ,so if u have social media u shoudl get rid of it before it turns you into a unnfunny try hard,also most social media is used by the owners of it to try and sutly make you conform to their plans of the future,which is not something you would want to be a part of


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 9, 2020)

paint huffing shaman said:


> not really one person but the general demener of peopl e who spend to much tim eon insta and other social media to much makes me cringe.its hard to describe but its almost like they have to view everything threw the lens of the way to fit it into an insta post,they just cant hang out like a normla person they have to take some gay pics and constantly live like they are insta famous,its really gay,and also ther "humor" of social media addits.u know thoese cringe unfunny twitter resposes and shit where the most unfunny people try there best to be comideans.well ive started noticing this taking place with people irl.its weird its like they have been programed by the social media.also its just not funny its lame ,so if u have social media u shoudl get rid of it before it turns you into a unnfunny try hard,also most social media is used by the owners of it to try and sutly make you conform to their plans of the future,which is not something you would want to be a part of



Your ideas intrigue me, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 9, 2020)

paint huffing shaman said:


> not really one person but the general demener of peopl e who spend to much tim eon insta and other social media to much makes me cringe.its hard to describe but its almost like they have to view everything threw the lens of the way to fit it into an insta post,they just cant hang out like a normla person they have to take some gay pics and constantly live like they are insta famous,its really gay,and also ther "humor" of social media addits.u know thoese cringe unfunny twitter resposes and shit where the most unfunny people try there best to be comideans.well ive started noticing this taking place with people irl.its weird its like they have been programed by the social media.also its just not funny its lame ,so if u have social media u shoudl get rid of it before it turns you into a unnfunny try hard,also most social media is used by the owners of it to try and sutly make you conform to their plans of the future,which is not something you would want to be a part of


Remarkably accurate username you have there.


----------



## ogmudbone (Apr 4, 2021)

m0rnutz said:


> Did they fucking shit themselves. Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that first one that said "alot of effort to get misgendered anyway." Its like if thats alot of effort, what does little effort look like.


----------



## ItsMeCaitlin (May 10, 2022)

Sorry for the necroposting, but came across this interesting individual on Instagram.


----------

